# Role 1/2/3



## nsmedicman (23 Jul 2006)

Just wondering if someone can refresh my memory:

What is the difference between Role 1 vs Role 2; Role 2 vs Role 3?


----------



## Adam (23 Jul 2006)

Role 3 Medics drive forklifts and count things.


----------



## old medic (23 Jul 2006)

Role 1 is the UMS and front line
Role 2 is 2nd line Field Ambulance
Role 3 is 3rd line or Field Hospital
Role 4 is General Hospital or in country rear echelon.

These can be found in B-GL-343-001-FP-000 Health Service Support on page 27.


----------



## nsmedicman (23 Jul 2006)

Thanks OM....


----------



## nsmedicman (23 Jul 2006)

Where would a MED TECH on the PRL fit into the equation?


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Jul 2006)

Role 1/2/3 is not a distinction made with respect to individuals. It relates to a unit and the type of work being done.


----------



## old medic (24 Jul 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/recruiting/engraph/organization_e.asp?Lev1=3&Lev2=2&Lev3=3



> 5. The CFHS PRL organization has been developed within existing orders and regulations, to provide to members role 3 (Field Hospital) operational readiness training and deployment opportunity. All members must commit to a minimum of 14 days of a combination of training and/or employment. Failure to meet this commitment may result in a Non Effective Strength (NES) status.


----------



## The Heathen (28 Jul 2006)

Simply put, lil troopies with no relevent skills like me get stuck up at role one.  While decrepit skilled people like Old Medic get placed back in Role 3 to fix the mistakes I make.


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Aug 2006)

Keep in mind that resources can be "borrowed" from one role to another. 
Kandahar is a perfect example. 

A field hospital does not have surgical capability in Role 2. This can be brought forward from the Role 3 facility making a Role 2+ (Or 3 - if you want to call it such)

GF


----------



## rogsco (5 Aug 2006)

The most recent description of Roles of Medical Care is pg 28-4 of B-GJ-005-300/FP-000 CF Operations (dated 2005) and differs a bit from pg 27 of B-GL-343-001/FP-000 (dated 2001). The CF Ops description is consistent with the current ratification draft doctrine HSS to CF Ops.

The Roles are described along clinical capabilities rather than along organizational lines (UMS, Fd Amb, Fd Hosp). Read more here: http://www.ops.forces.gc.ca/jointDoc/docs/B-GJ-005-300_e.pdf (this link was also provided in another thread by OM I think).



			
				RN PRN said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that resources can be "borrowed" from one role to another.
> Kandahar is a perfect example.
> 
> A field hospital does not have surgical capability in Role 2. This can be brought forward from the Role 3 facility making a Role 2+ (Or 3 - if you want to call it such)
> ...



In fact, damage control emergency surgery capability is a function of Role 2, whereas Role 3 emphasizes "resuscitation, initial surgery, post-operative care, and short-term surgical and medical patient care". Structuring HSS along clinical capability rather than on a fixed organization means HSS can be "designed to meet the characteristics of the operational environment and to play a specific part in FHP and the progressive assessment, treatment, evacuation and hospitalization of the sick and injured." (current doctrinal description of HSS Roles from Ch 28 of CF Ops.


----------

